# URGENT : plz help me buy a power supply and a cabinet



## guru280789 (May 3, 2010)

since my power supply burned out the day i upgraded my pc ... i m planning to buy a new one ... plz suggest good a psu and a good pc case under 6k ... my pc config is:
amd phenomIIX4 925
asus m2n68
1.160TB hdd
19" lcd
3gb ram
ATI sapphire hd 4850 512mb
i dnt over clock so plz dnt suggest very expensive power supplies..
guys plz donot exceed the total budget of rs 6000


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 3, 2010)

CM ELite 310 - Rs 1700
CORSAIR VX 450 - 3800

Total comes to Rs 5500

If you want spend exact Rs6K, then upgrade the cabinet to NZXT Gamma @ 2.1K - Total comes to Rs 5900


----------



## guru280789 (May 3, 2010)

but will a 450w psu support my system cause i was using a cheap 550w psu nd i burnt it twice in the past 4 days ... rite now i m using the same but widout my gpu


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 3, 2010)

CORSAIR VX 450 can support HD5770. HD4850 power consumption > HD 5770 ? I think VX 450 would support HD4850.

Else go for CORSAIR VX 550 @ 4.5 -4.8 K

Could you disclose which PSU you were using which burnt out ?


----------



## guru280789 (May 3, 2010)

some cheap comapany called fuel ... i was all out of cash and i didnt really know the importance of a gud psu wen i bought it


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 3, 2010)

the cheap 550w psu - means non pfc with about 300-350w ouput, so gone kaput,

go for vx 550w, even if you think you would lose 10-20% efficiency it would work for 3-5 yrs easily.


----------



## guru280789 (May 3, 2010)

how are the psu's 4m cooler master ?? i asked a shopkeeper 4 da prices nd he told me dat he has a coolermaster combo for rs 5750 dnt really now wat cabinet nd psu  he is giving me


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 3, 2010)

if he is giving it as a combo then it has to CM Extreme Power series. Members on digit suggest to stay away from Extreme Power Series. Check if he is offering Real Power or GX series as part of that combo.


----------



## guru280789 (May 3, 2010)

i ll surely do dat ... thnks a lot


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 3, 2010)

^ forget about it, it would definitely CM Extreme ones...........
better get nzxt gamma cabby for 2-2.2k  and Corsair vx 450w, if you could increase the budget get vx550w for 4.8-5k, or CM GX 550w for 4.5K.


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 3, 2010)

buddy, the op's question was VX 450 can it run HD4850 ?

CM Gx550W or CoRSAIR VX 550W which one is better ?


----------



## Piyush (May 3, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> buddy, the op's question was VX 450 can it run HD4850 ?
> 
> CM Gx550W or CoRSAIR VX 550W which one is better ?


 CORSAIR VX 550W is better


also regarding power consumptions
4850 -250W
5770-200W
both at full load


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 3, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> buddy, the op's question was VX 450 can it run HD4850 ?
> 
> CM Gx550W or CoRSAIR VX 550W which one is better ?




both are good, however vx 550w is time tested and gx 550w is new in the market and 1/2k less than the former and I was saying of 550w keeping in mind of any future upgrades and efficiency loss in time........


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 3, 2010)

Efficieny loss ? It doesnt impact the output right ? It only impacts the amount of power it takes from the plug/terminals to produce the rated output


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 3, 2010)

it does effect output, and I think our friend *asigh* can throw more light on it.........


----------



## DigitalDude (May 3, 2010)

get the corsair vx550 it has one 6 pin and one 6+2 pin pci-e connector whereas the vx450 has only one 6 pin connector. so you would be better with the vx550 for future graphic cards 

though you can convert a molex connector to another pci-e connector that's not a perfect solution 

anyway a vx450 will handle the hd4850 fine. get it if you are totally limited by the budget of 6k.


_


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 3, 2010)

a basic tutorial-
*in.coolermaster.com/tutorial/capacitor.php?language=en


----------



## asingh (May 3, 2010)

^
Efficiency is the ratio of output : input. As the PSU gets hotter the efficiency ratio can come down. One may argue that the PSU will continue to punch out the required output. That is not always the case. If not good quality over prolonged period errors start to crop up, in the form of ripples, and inefficient power throughput.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (May 3, 2010)

^ so in simple words it would not output the required wattage............

---------- Post added at 10:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:52 PM ----------

*www.corsair.com/appnotes/default.aspx

more articles-------read this..
         AN805:  Why a High Quality PSU is an Essential Purchase


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 3, 2010)

azaad_shri75 said:


> ^ so in simple words it would not output the required wattage............
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:52 PM ----------
> 
> ...



Thanks mate. very informative


So guru, you have your answer VX 450W will handle HD4850. If have the money then VX550W would add more headroom for future upgrades


----------



## asingh (May 3, 2010)

VX550W = better. Two PEG connectors.


----------



## guru280789 (May 4, 2010)

well just wanted to know wen the psu says 550w does dat mean its output is 550w or is its input 550w thus the corresponding output.. considering the efficiency?


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 4, 2010)

^^dude input cant be 550w on no load...so its nothing but max o/p supported from psu...its capable of driving 550w load...thats wat it mean


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 5, 2010)

guru280789 said:


> well just wanted to know wen the psu says 550w does dat mean its output is 550w or is its input 550w thus the corresponding output.. considering the efficiency?




Buddy check the corsair website, you will get to know

*www.corsair.com/products/vx/default.aspx


----------



## pulsar_swift (May 7, 2010)

Hey Guru,

Did you buy  PSU and Cabinet ?


----------



## guru280789 (Jun 2, 2010)

hey i bought a psund a cabinet.... i bought 600watts CM nd i bought zebronics warhawk 
thnks 4 ur help guys... nd srry 4 da late reply had my exams goin on


----------



## asingh (Jun 2, 2010)

Which CM PSU..?


----------



## guru280789 (Jun 2, 2010)

extreme plus


----------



## ajai5777 (Jun 2, 2010)

guru280789 said:


> extreme plus



Sorry to hear that


----------



## asingh (Jun 2, 2010)

guru280789 said:


> extreme plus



And you seriously followed the advice we gave here...? Who recommended CM Extreme series here..?


----------



## ico (Jun 2, 2010)

guru280789 said:


> extreme plus


Your decision or the shopkeeper fooled you?


----------



## saurabh_1e (Jun 2, 2010)

[/COLOR]





guru280789 said:


> extreme plus



why you ask us anything dude 
we are not here to waste time 
we help you for free here
but you just don't want to follow the advice.

sorry for being rude 

but this happen all the time my friends relative take my advice
but do what the stupid freaking so called engineer shopkeeper told them
we studying so all day and night no one calls us future engineers but that illiterate shopkeepers are intelligent engineer

fed up of all these


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 2, 2010)

saurabh_1e said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> why you ask us anything dude
> we are not here to waste time
> ...



at least someone gave out a good lecture, rather than criticizing.


----------



## ajai5777 (Jun 2, 2010)

I dont have any relation to CS or IT as I am mech.But I am good in both better than the so called techie PC assemblers and shop keepers.


----------



## asingh (Jun 2, 2010)

Guys..guys. Lets hold on a bit. Let the OP tell us his reasons. There might be a possibility he can refund the CM E series (for a slight loss), and we can help him (again), get a good / better PSU. Can we all say all our hardware purchases have been perfect. Heck, till date I regret stuff I have purchased, due to lack of research and knowledge. 

But for a fact, never ever take the word of a computer hardware dealer/seller/assembler. In fact if they tell you south, head north. Or even east/west. They are purely dumb and useless. When I meet a computer hardware vendor I treat him like an ATM. Walk in, ask, pay, check part+bill, walk out. Else I keep my ears closed.

Let us wait for the OP to get back.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 2, 2010)

exactly
no one can ever get the perfect combination he wants
there will be something that will struck his mind after the purchase
or in a week or so there will better stuff around


----------



## abhidev (Jun 6, 2010)

Hey guys m planning to buy HD 5770 and for that i m upgrading my psu and cabinet...i went to the market and the shopkeeper is giving me a corsair cabinet with smps 650w for 3500Rs...i had only heard of corsair psu but never abt cabinets...can u pls suggest whether to go for it...coz i think its a good deal...corsair cabinet + 650w psu....can u suggest some cabinet models...pls its very urgent???


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jun 6, 2010)

abhidev said:


> Hey guys m planning to buy HD 5770 and for that i m upgrading my psu and cabinet...i went to the market and the shopkeeper is giving me a corsair cabinet with smps 650w for 3500Rs...i had only heard of corsair psu but never abt cabinets...can u pls suggest whether to go for it...coz i think its a good deal...corsair cabinet + 650w psu....can u suggest some cabinet models...pls its very urgent???



definitely its not corsair , might be coolermaster elite with extreme power smps, as its impossible to get  650w smps for 3.5k, forgetting cabinet., the shopkeeper is trying to fool you.


----------



## asingh (Jun 6, 2010)

abhidev said:


> Hey guys m planning to buy HD 5770 and for that i m upgrading my psu and cabinet...i went to the market and the shopkeeper is giving me a corsair cabinet with smps 650w for 3500Rs...i had only heard of corsair psu but never abt cabinets...can u pls suggest whether to go for it...coz i think its a good deal...corsair cabinet + 650w psu....can u suggest some cabinet models...pls its very urgent???




Corsair does make cabinets. Could you tell us the model number. Did they look like this. I seriously doubt any of those would retail for low as 3500 rupees. Also what PSU.

There seems to be a serious catch here, hold your horses. Get the full details here, with model numbers.

Also Abhidev, why are you posting 2x the same question. Is it not enough to get one answer. I answered you here, and went to the graphics card section, and see others have answered there too. I feel like an idiot now.

Here you are asking it again.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 6, 2010)

asigh said:


> . Heck, till date I regret stuff I have purchased, due to lack of research and knowledge.


whats that stuff?


----------



## asingh (Jun 6, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> whats that stuff?



1. Coolermaster 120MM fans with LEDs. (Hate the bright lights, plus the fans do jack).
2. Mid Tower chassis. Never ever will I do this. Just too less space, specially when going multi gpu/water cooling or larger HSFs. Cable management is crap.
3. OEM fan controller.
4. PSU with only 2x PEG connectors. 
5. Non Modular PSU.

Cannot think of much more as of now..!


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 6, 2010)

asigh said:


> 1. Coolermaster 120MM fans with LEDs. (Hate the bright lights, plus the fans do jack).
> 2. Mid Tower chassis. Never ever will I do this. Just too less space, specially when going multi gpu/water cooling or larger HSFs. Cable management is crap.
> *3. OEM fan controller.*
> 4. PSU with only 2x PEG connectors.
> ...



whats wrong with the Scythe server?

and also (most) modular PSU have the 12V line & the 6-8pin connectors attached to it. and rest of the cables are removable. so, its almost same as non-modular. not much difference. is there?


----------



## Piyush (Jun 6, 2010)

@asingh
i thought cm 690 had decent space
since u were dealing with xfire 4890,it was bound to happen

and yes non modular PSUs are bad at that point


----------



## abhidev (Jun 6, 2010)

asigh said:


> Corsair does make cabinets. Could you tell us the model number. Did they look like this. I seriously doubt any of those would retail for low as 3500 rupees. Also what PSU.
> 
> There seems to be a serious catch here, hold your horses. Get the full details here, with model numbers.
> 
> ...



Hey i did check it on net for the corsair cabinets...tha dumbass himself doesn't know anything....well later he said he doesn't hv any corsair cabinets...then he said coolermaster is good...so he showed me collermaster HAF 932 for 5.5k with 650W smps...i went home checked the cost on the internet...its for 9.5k...i thought if he is selling me for 5.5k then lets go n buy before he comes back in his senses...but then that dumbass showed me coolermaster elite saying this is only the HAF series...i simply blasted on him ....

well the reason for posting the same question twice was i had discussed my graphic card queries in that section and thought they would hv a clearer idea abt my requirements...and also i didn't knew that the ppl to ans r the same...so sorry


well anways...pls suggest a good quality, future proof cabinet and psu which can take the load of HD5770 or other high end graphic cards....m planning to go to lamington rd for the purchase....also suggest a shop there if any...i hv heard of Prime abgb shop...is it good??


----------



## Piyush (Jun 6, 2010)

^^mention ur budget


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 6, 2010)

abhidev said:


> Hey i did check it on net for the corsair cabinets...tha dumbass himself doesn't know anything....well later he said he doesn't hv any corsair cabinets...then he said coolermaster is good...so he showed me collermaster HAF 932 for 5.5k with 650W smps...i went home checked the cost on the internet...its for 9.5k...i thought if he is selling me for 5.5k then lets go n buy before he comes back in his senses...but then that dumbass showed me coolermaster elite saying this is only the HAF series...i simply blasted on him ....



  your dealer better suited for "Comedy Circus" than selling PCs.



abhidev said:


> well anways...pls suggest a good quality, future proof cabinet and psu which can take the load of HD5770 or other high end graphic cards....m planning to go to lamington rd for the purchase....also suggest a shop there if any...i hv heard of Prime abgb shop...is it good??



futureproof cabinet? first time heard about it 

get FSP Saga II 500W. it can handle a HD5770 under load. also its cheap. sells for 2.5k-2.7k.

for cabinet, get Prime ABGB's favorite. NZXT Gamma.


----------



## asingh (Jun 7, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> whats wrong with the Scythe server?
> 
> and also (most) modular PSU have the 12V line & the 6-8pin connectors attached to it. and rest of the cables are removable. so, its almost same as non-modular. not much difference. is there?



I had another OEM fan controller before the Scythe one, it died, then I got the Scythe. It had a USB port which broke in like 2 weeks, and on fan node died in 6 months. Modular does make a difference. I hardly use all the HDD connectors. Plus routing/cable management is easy to push them through holes and cabs. Else the cables are too thick at the 'root'.



piyush120290 said:


> @asingh
> i thought cm 690 had decent space
> since u were dealing with xfire 4890,it was bound to happen
> 
> and yes non modular PSUs are bad at that point



I picked CM690 on Amarbir's stupid recommendation. Curse myself.



abhidev said:


> Hey i did check it on net for the corsair cabinets...tha dumbass himself doesn't know anything....well later he said he doesn't hv any corsair cabinets...then he said coolermaster is good...so he showed me collermaster HAF 932 for 5.5k with 650W smps...i went home checked the cost on the internet...its for 9.5k...i thought if he is selling me for 5.5k then lets go n buy before he comes back in his senses...but then that dumbass showed me coolermaster elite saying this is only the HAF series...i simply blasted on him ....
> 
> well anways...pls suggest a good quality, future proof cabinet and psu which can take the load of HD5770 or other high end graphic cards....m planning to go to lamington rd for the purchase....also suggest a shop there if any...i hv heard of Prime abgb shop...is it good??



Depends what your budget is. I can suggest you cabinets for 20K....! PrimeABGB are good and reliable. Though you from which town, your dealer is bonkers. If he sold a HAF 932 for 5K I would fly to your city, to pick it up....!


----------



## rajan1311 (Jun 7, 2010)

hmmm...we have really strayed away from the OT guys....

anyways, now that you have a CM Extreme 600W PSU, its ok, not too bad, I owned it for some 2 years, no biggie, just remember that it is actually a 400W PSU and not 600W, so plan your upgrades accordingly.



Before people start bashing me for the above : yes, a VX450 is a far better option, but don't make the poor guy feel bad about his purchase.


@abhidev :  If you are low on $$, even a Seasonic Bronze S12II 380W (Rs2.5k) or the 430W(some 3k?) would easily handle a 5770.

As for the PSU discussion before, as asigh correctly stated before, if you load up a cheap quality PSU , it may produce significant ripples that could very easily damage your hardware. 
When the PSU is loaded beyond 50%, its efficiency starts falling and the PSU starts heating up, so its wise to plan a new rig with a good PSU which will be good enough for future upgrades.

Anyways, here is a small guide on PSUs : PSU buying guide


----------



## abhidev (Jun 7, 2010)

asigh said:


> Depends what your budget is. I can suggest you cabinets for 20K....! PrimeABGB are good and reliable. Though you from which town, your dealer is bonkers. If he sold a HAF 932 for 5K I would fly to your city, to pick it up....!



no cabinets and smps were available at my dealer...so went to another shop...well my budget is not more than 6k for the cab and psu...do u know abt UMAX cabinets....it had some very gr8 looking gaming cabinets...


----------



## abhidev (Jun 7, 2010)

Hey guys ....san anyone tell me how are NZXT cabinets....in which one of all the NZXT cabinets is the best buy??

Also can u pls tell me how much will a coolermaster HAF-922 cost without smps as i want to buy corsair vx-450. pls reply guys...


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jun 7, 2010)

abhidev said:


> Hey guys ....san anyone tell me how are NZXT cabinets....in which one of all the NZXT cabinets is the best buy??
> 
> Also can u pls tell me how much will a coolermaster HAF-922 cost without smps as i want to buy corsair vx-450. pls reply guys...



nzxt are good cabinets, haf922 would cost you 6.5-7k without smps.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 7, 2010)

asigh said:


> I picked CM690 on Amarbir's stupid recommendation. Curse myself.



Man, you are not satisfied with CM 690 ? Which cabinet would you buy now, if you have to ?


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 7, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> Man, you are not satisfied with CM 690 ? Which cabinet would you buy now, if you have to ?



surely a Full Tower. let me guess: HAF 932. if possible ATI Dragon Edition


----------



## Piyush (Jun 7, 2010)

asingh will go for cosmos or scout(just guessing)


----------



## DigitalDude (Jun 7, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> Man, you are not satisfied with CM 690 ? Which cabinet would you buy now, if you have to ?



man see his config... he has two monsters in xfire, one monster of a PSU and add to it he has got a noctua cpu cooler recently i think. he surely will be wishing for a full tower. atleast a sniper or haf 932/X would be good for him. 


_


----------



## asingh (Jun 7, 2010)

^^
Yes, HAF 932 is a good full tower, I am contemplating...!


----------



## abhidev (Jun 8, 2010)

azaad_shri75 said:


> nzxt are good cabinets, haf922 would cost you 6.5-7k without smps.




Which one for the NZXT cabinets...i liked NZXT M-59....how is it???

Well i called the Prime ABGB shop...they said HAF922 will cost Rs.6600...well dropped the plan to buy it.out of budget.
Is coolermaster Elite 334 good and is the smps included,how much is the cost,is it good for HD5770? 

@Asigh - Why coolermaster CM690 bad?

Can u guys suggest which shops in lamington road are reliable?


----------



## rajan1311 (Jun 8, 2010)

abhidev said:


> @Asigh - Why coolermaster CM690 bad?
> 
> Can u guys suggest which shops in lamington road are reliable?



The CM 690 is a bit small for for dual graphic card configurations like his.

check out theitwares.com too, the NZXT Beta might be in your budget i guess? I may sell off my HAF 922 soon, but only after exams...


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jun 8, 2010)

elite 334 is good however not spacious, am using it, and never buy with bundled crap psu, buy either corsair psu, or real power / gx series  from CM,

m59 is good for 3.8k, depends on your budget.


----------



## mavihs (Jun 8, 2010)

@abhidev
get a NZXT Gamma + Corsair vx450

@asigh
even i've got the CM690, in the beginning it was feeling good but now it feels really cramped but i don't regret getting it coz i got the best cabinet for the budget i had that time!


----------



## abhidev (Jun 9, 2010)

rajan1311 said:


> The CM 690 is a bit small for for dual graphic card configurations like his.
> 
> check out theitwares.com too, the NZXT Beta might be in your budget i guess? I may sell off my HAF 922 soon, but only after exams...



How much does a CM 690 cost?? Well y ru selling off HAF922...isn't it good?

---------- Post added at 11:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:33 AM ----------




mavihs said:


> @abhidev
> get a NZXT Gamma + Corsair vx450
> 
> @asigh
> even i've got the CM690, in the beginning it was feeling good but now it feels really cramped but i don't regret getting it coz i got the best cabinet for the budget i had that time!



Hey btw wats the diff between CM690 and CM690 plus II Advanced case???

Wat do u guys think abt Zebronics Reaper,bijli and Invader?


----------



## rahul.007 (Jun 9, 2010)

> How much does a CM 690 cost?? Well y ru selling off HAF922...isn't it good?


i think the reason might be that haf922 is a mid-tower....

Cooler Master Centurion 690 @ 4.2k



> Wat do u guys think abt Zebronics Reaper,bijli and Invader?



bijli-dirt cheap, vfm....
reaper.... good budget gamintg cabby but somewhat cramped....
invader-no idea....


----------



## abhidev (Jun 10, 2010)

Hey guys...thanx for all ur suggestions...got CM HAF-922 fo 6.2k today...hell of a monster man!!!!....nice!!!!


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jun 11, 2010)

congrats man. where did you buy it from ? please post pics on the latest purchase thread


----------



## asingh (Jun 11, 2010)

mavihs said:


> @asigh
> even i've got the CM690, in the beginning it was feeling good but now it feels really cramped but i don't regret getting it coz i got the best cabinet for the budget i had that time!



What all you got in there...?


----------



## abhidev (Jun 12, 2010)

surely i'll post the pics but now...my ide hard disk is not getting detected man!!!!....wat could be the problem???? tried every possible way...help guys


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 13, 2010)

abhidev said:


> surely i'll post the pics but now...my ide hard disk is not getting detected man!!!!....wat could be the problem???? tried every possible way...help guys



may be u have some loose connection...check the connections...


----------



## abhidev (Jun 14, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> may be u have some loose connection...check the connections...



i checked it...its a loose connection prob...now wat do i do...i was able to start it 2-3 times but again the hdd is not getting connected....also one of my RAM slot's clip is broken...how can i get it fixed???


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 14, 2010)

abhidev said:


> i checked it...its a loose connection prob...now wat do i do...i was able to start it 2-3 times but again the hdd is not getting connected....also one of my RAM slot's clip is broken...how can i get it fixed???



how ur ram clip is broken...u must have pushed it hard....
u can try....ur harddisk in another computer 2 check whether its working or not....

may be changing the HDD cable help...


----------



## abhidev (Jun 15, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> how ur ram clip is broken...u must have pushed it hard....
> u can try....ur harddisk in another computer 2 check whether its working or not....
> 
> may be changing the HDD cable help...



i checked the hdd at my frnds place..its perfectly fine..its a loose connection problem. Can't the ram clip be fixed???


----------



## aby geek (Jun 16, 2010)

gratz on the haf-922

heres a link to help. *forums.techguy.org/hardware/410938-broken-ram-clips.html

*www.pcguide.com/vb/archive/index.php/t-59794.html


----------

